# Holiday tips wanted



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

We're going on holiday in Spain at the end of September. We are organizing a road trip in Andalucia. 

Around Málaga we'd like to visit Granada, Marbella, Mijas, Nerja.
We also want to explore Almería's surroundings, we've just read a great article about this area in the Lonely Planet magazine.

Our trip starts in Alicante. lane:
*What places would you recommend to visit between Alicante and Almería on the Costa Cálida?*

Or would you recommend any other places to see in Andalucia?

Any tips would be appreciated!
There are so many expert expats here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tanager said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're going on holiday in Spain at the end of September. We are organizing a road trip in Andalucia.
> 
> ...



Depends on what you´re into!??? 

Alhambra in Granada is of historical interest. One of my favourite places are the lakes at El Chorros where they filmed the film "Von Ryans Express", and is beautiful as well as steeped in history, nice freshwater beaches, clear blue lakes, not too touristy, in fact parts of it are desserted.... Then you have Plaza Mayor in Malaga, for restaurants, entertainment, shopping, very commercial, but its nice there and not particularly geared at the Brits, more for the Spanish.....



Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am surprised that you are excited about Almería-it is the one place in Spain that absolutely does not "do it" for me. I have done the trip from Alicante to Málaga literally dozens and dozens of times and even with the new motorway I think I have only gone via Almería 4/5 times. 

The only place I would say is a "must" is Cartagena - thousands of years of history, lovingly restored. If you like golf and have deep pockets perhaps a round or two at La Manga.

I'd go Alicante - Murcia - Guadix- Granada- Málaga. Just a personal view and others will differ but I think all these cities are worth visiting. 

Once in Andalucia you have so many choices depending on what you want but the usual "musts" would include Nerja, Málaga City, El Chorro, Ronda, Marbella/Puerto Banús, Córdoba, Seville, Granada but it will depend on what YOU want. You may want to tour all the football grounds (wise choice!), discos, best beaches or department stores. If you let us know what you are looking for I am sure we can advise more.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for your tips. Jo and Steve!

We like good beaches, historical places, hidden gems that only local knows, NOT very touristy places.

We've found beautiful B&B's on ownersdirect.co.uk, so we will book a couple of those.

BTW how is the weather at the end of September?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

End of September should be perfect - not too hot! Much of Andalucia is simply too hot to "do the tourist bit" in July/Andalucia


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> End of September should be perfect - not too hot! Much of Andalucia is simply too hot to "do the tourist bit" in July/Andalucia


Sounds really good. 

I actually read this article in LP (written by Giles Tremlett), he writes that the region of Almería is one of Spain's best-kept secrets, it's filled with national parks, unspoilt beaches and desert too (close to Cabo de Gata). It all sounds really exciting. 
He also mentions a cute little town Dólar.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

IMHO, Almería is one of Spain's best kept secrets because those that have been there don't admit to it and certainly don't return too often! 

Sorry, if I am blunt but visit Motril or Albox and you will see why I don't get excited. Miles and miles of plastic covering for forced fruit and veg farming do nothing IMHO to enhance the landscape. Playing golf in the middle of the desert does nothing for me when there are so many great courses in the Alicante, Murcia, Málaga provinces etc All of these provinces have got more than "one cute town" I guarantee you. 

Anyway, you may fall in love with it and that is all that matters! Enjoy!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Sounds really good.
> 
> I actually read this article in LP (written by Giles Tremlett), he writes that the region of Almería is one of Spain's best-kept secrets, it's filled with national parks, unspoilt beaches and desert too (close to Cabo de Gata). It all sounds really exciting.
> He also mentions a cute little town Dólar.


Is Giles Tremlett an Estate Agent? Or did he write it twenty years ago?

In reality, some parts of Almeria are really nice.....the bits with no people in it mainly.

But as Steve says, there are a lot better regions than that! Granada for example!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tanager said:


> We like good beaches, historical places, hidden gems that only local knows, NOT very touristy places.
> 
> We've found beautiful B&B's on ownersdirect.co.uk, so we will book a couple of those.
> 
> BTW how is the weather at the end of September?




Best beaches in Spain are in the North - Galicia and Asturias

History is pretty much everywhere, Anquera behind Malaga would be a good place to visit; as would Granada and Cordoba; although I have not managed the trip to Granada as yet; due to the heat essentially.

Apparently the weather is much cooler at the end of September, but still considerably warmer than the west coast of Ireland - lol


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

El Chorro, it's beautiful !!!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We live 7km outside of Arboleas & we absolutely love it so there you go, wouldn't do for us all to be the same eh

Was out on the bike this morning & saw some absolutley jaw dropping scenery all of which is virtually on our doorstep. I've ridden through France, Switzerland, Germany & Italy amongst others and some of the scenery I've seen here could rival any of 'em ......... and not a sheet of plastic in sight 

If XT & Mr Hall keep chasing people away from here I won't complain ........... more room for me & Mrs Doggy




Doggy


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Is Giles Tremlett an Estate Agent? Or did he write it twenty years ago?
> 
> In reality, some parts of Almeria are really nice.....the bits with no people in it mainly.
> 
> But as Steve says, there are a lot better regions than that! Granada for example!


Well I don't know whether he is an estate agent or not. :noidea:

We will definitely visit Granada, I'd love to see the Alhambra.

BTW do you have to pay for the motorway in Spain?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of them, they can be quite expensive!!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> We live 7km outside of Arboleas & we absolutely love it so there you go, wouldn't do for us all to be the same eh
> 
> Was out on the bike this morning & saw some absolutley jaw dropping scenery all of which is virtually on our doorstep. I've ridden through France, Switzerland, Germany & Italy amongst others and some of the scenery I've seen here could rival any of 'em ......... and not a sheet of plastic in sight
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Doggy,

I think we will enjoy the Almería region, I only saw pics about it but I've already like it. Nobody will chase me away from there

We actually start our roadtrip in Alicante, this is the plan of the roadtrip:
Alicante-Guardamar-Murcia-Baza-Granada-Antequera-Málaga-Marbella-Mijas, Malaga-Nerja-Almería. Our flight is from Almería to Dublin.
Something like this.

I'll let you know what our impression was about Southern Spain


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

_
"Apparently the weather is much cooler at the end of September, but still considerably warmer than the west coast of Ireland - lol "_

That's for sure - lol - We live on the east coast of Ireland close to the NI
Right now the max. temperature is 20 degrees. So it will be definitely warmer in Sept. in Spain.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Some of them, they can be quite expensive!!


You mean the b&b's?

We've found a couple of them for 30, 40, 45 euro per night (incl. breakfast).
I think their price is pretty good compare to b&b's in Ireland.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Hello Mr Doggy,
> 
> I think we will enjoy the Almería region, I only saw pics about it but I've already like it. Nobody will chase me away from there
> 
> ...


Baza is a real dump!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I guess you don't like the place.
We'll see


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tanager said:


> I guess you don't like the place.
> We'll see


You've picked out the grimmest place within a 50 mile radius.....you'll see that when you get there.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Why do you think Granada, Marbella and Malaga are grimm??

We have different tastes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cazzy 
Some of them, they can be quite expensive!! 




Tanager said:


> You mean the b&b's?
> 
> We've found a couple of them for 30, 40, 45 euro per night (incl. breakfast).
> I think their price is pretty good compare to b&b's in Ireland.



I dunno, but i think Cazzy means the motorways


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You've picked out the grimmest place within a 50 mile radius.....you'll see that when you get there.


Why so negative Xtreme? Are you talking about *all *the places Tanager has put on her route or just one that you personally don't like?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why so negative Xtreme? Are you talking about *all *the places Tanager has put on her route or just one that you personally don't like?


Just Baza!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cant see why you have included Mijas. I quite like it - no I DO like it - but it's only really a coffee stop and great views. I have a bank there and always enjoy wasting an hour going there and bank from Los Boliches! For a mountain village/town I think Ronda wins hand down but if I you should go to Mijas I'd definitely include Benalmádena Pueblo 10 minutes away. 

Baza ?!?!?!? If you want a stop on that stretch I'd suggest Lorca or Guadix or just off the motorway Iznájar. 

The only bit of that motorway route you will pay for is part of the Málaga-Marbella stretch (3,95 euros?) Even then you could come off at Fuengirola and go along the coast road. If you did this you would pass the Castillo Sohail. Worth a stop for the views from the top and a coffee at the Hotel Beatriz or Océano next door/nearby.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tanager said:


> You mean the b&b's?
> 
> We've found a couple of them for 30, 40, 45 euro per night (incl. breakfast).
> I think their price is pretty good compare to b&b's in Ireland.


No the road tolls!!!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I see, sorry


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Steve


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Take the scenic route instead of the motorway!

Murcia - Caravaca - Puebla de Don Fadrique - Huescar - Castril - Pozo Alcon - Cuevas Del Campo - Lake Negratin - Zujar.......and rejoin the motorway just after Baza.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Hello Mr Doggy,
> 
> I think we will enjoy the Almería region, I only saw pics about it but I've already like it. Nobody will chase me away from there
> 
> ...


If you're round this way & fancy a cuppa & a bit chinwag just gissa shout.



Doggy


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Take the scenic route instead of the motorway!
> 
> Murcia - Caravaca - Puebla de Don Fadrique - Huescar - Castril - Pozo Alcon - Cuevas Del Campo - Lake Negratin - Zujar.......and rejoin the motorway just after Baza.


Thanks, we'll check it out.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> If you're round this way & fancy a cuppa & a bit chinwag just gissa shout.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Thanks a lot for the invitation


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Thanks, we'll check it out.


You could even stay in a cave hotel here!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You could even stay in a cave hotel here!


Actually we're gonna stay one night in a cave house


----------

